# Dringendes onclick Problem mit variable - Danke



## Sonrol (29. Nov 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Hier ein doofes Problemchen. Ich würde gerne den Link in einem neuen Fenster starten.
Gebe ich die Variable per Hand in den HTML code ein geht es auch.
Nur wenn ich die Variable mit Documentwrite ausgebe, wird kein Bild angezeigt.
Nehme ich das onclick raus, läuft wieder alles... Fehler?



```
var GrafikUndLink = '<a href="' + Nummer +'.htm"' + 'onClick="return popup(this, 'notes')"' +'><img src="' + pfad + Nummer + '.' + typ +'" width="' + Breite 

+ '" height="' + Hoehe +'" border="0" alt=""></a>';
```

Hier der Document write


```
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
<!--
document.write(GrafikUndLink);
//-->
</script>
```


und hier noch der Code für die Popupfunktion im Header

```
<SCRIPT TYPE="text/javascript">
<!--
function popup(mylink, windowname)
{
if (! window.focus)return true;
var href;
if (typeof(mylink) == 'string')
   href=mylink;
else
   href=mylink.href;
window.open(href, windowname, 'width=400,height=200,scrollbars=yes');
return false;
}
//-->
</SCRIPT>
```


----------



## javimka (29. Nov 2009)

sorry, aber http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Nov 2009)

*verschoben


----------

